# What does blue water look like?



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't been trolling, tuna fishing, swording, etc in at least a couple months now and did less blue water fishing this season than in any previous season for sure. Someone please describe what it looks like, I think I forgot!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*B~~~L~~~U~~~E~~~and~~~W~~~A~~~V~~~E~~~Y~~~~*


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I had convinced myself that was all just a dream...You telling me it was real???


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris the wind can't blow forever...Can it??


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I havnt seen it since March so....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Chris the wind can't blow forever...Can it??


 Yes it can and yes, I think it will. I hear winter can last several hundred years


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Blue....... Water........*


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

It's been at least a month since we went but here is a pic to remind you


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Could it be....


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

KIM thats a horribly photo shopped picture LOL. This wind is killer this year. Last time we went the mahi were being caught off the beach. All I caught was a cold. But it is still where you left it Chris.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That pic was taken on a sweet day of fishing earlier this year. That's my favorite trolling conditions right there. There is nothing like trolling along and see bait scatter off in the distance knowing there is a predator there and getting knocked down when you get there.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

The last time I was out was almost exactly a month ago. The water really wasnt blue (more of a blue-ish), but there were marlins in it. I heard there were tuna's but didnt see any. I have been watching since then and the weather windows have been small and far between. Plenty of vacation left to burn, a few possible rides lined up, and not a decent 48 hour window in sight.

Maybe 2014 will be my year?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I watch the weather like a hawk and there hasn't been a calm weekend in over a month. Sure would be nice if we could go one last time before the boat comes out for winter stuffs. I'm hoping for another amazing thanksgiving fishing trip, last year it was one of the calmest trips I've ever been on. Here is a pic from turkey day last year at the spur.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah this season hasn't had a taper as much as a cliff. We might get a window before it's completely over though. I'm just not going to hold my breath for it


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

It's been forever since I've seen it too.

Some mahi I went snorkeling with a couple years ago.





From back when I was diving offshore. The white thing in the water to the left of the picture is a pontoon on a TLP rig... 120 ft down. 6,000 ft deep there.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Its funny, NC (which always sucks from a weather standpoint) has been getting some pretty good days. I guess its just the jet stream pattern or something.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I am already planning on a thanksgiving weekend boat pull. rig new outriggers, wash and wax hull, etc. Hopefully I am premature and there is time for a good run left this year.

Just as a memory though, here is one of my blue water pics since I only made it out a small handful of times this season. 

This shot was taken in July in between spur and elbow just after a mahi found its way into the fishbox.


----------

